# 1989 Ranger 2.9 to 4.0 engine swap wiring issuess



## jdmechanic001 (Aug 28, 2008)

I just installed a 4.0ltr in place of my 2.9 in my 89 Ranger. The motor came from a 92 explorer but the wiring for both the engine and engine compartment came from a 91 Ranger as well as the computer. I chose the 91 wiring because it was almost the same as my 89 wiring except for the engine harness because the 4.0 is different set up than the 2.9. I have everything hooked up and I tried starting but after a few little issues I get fuel and everything works but I HAVE NO SPARK. This is driving me crazy I have tested everything in that circuit including the crank position sensor and edis module along with the coil pack and everything is good and getting voltage. Is there something I'm missing or some wiring issue that I'm not aware of. Any help would be great. 

Thanks
T.J


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi T.J. and welcome to TSF :wave:

Do you have any wiring diagrams for the 91? If so please post them and maybe someone can give some suggestions. 

If you don't know how to post a print, please read this link:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't help but wonder if there is something different in the wiring harness from the Ranger to the Explorer, I know they use the same motor, but could there be something that is missing?
I have a 1991 Explorer, and I put in a 1992 Explorer motor, the only thing that I had to change out was the Fuel Pressure Regulator and the lines up to the fender well cover. Then I had to force feed some gas in the intake manifold by way of the Cruise Control vacuum area, then it finally started and was able to run on it's own.

I will look in my books and see if I can see a difference
But this I would like to know
Did you keep any of the wiring harness for the engine from the 2.9?
AFAIK, 1991 thru 1994 has pretty much the exact same setup for the engine compartment, they were all the same motor. It wouldn't have hurt to keep the 1992 harness if it was possible
Have you gone back to look at the 92 harness and account for all the connectors?


----------



## jdmechanic001 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I did get the truck running. It turned out to be a couple bad wire connections and a bad eec relay. Thanks all !


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi T.J.,

Great job. Glad you got it working.

Best regrads,
Mack1


----------

